# The Pink Room



## Kim (Jan 13, 2005)

This is the lathe room / pen-shop.
http://www.linuxpuppy.net/soys/DSCN0566.JPG
http://www.linuxpuppy.net/soys/DSCN0560.JPG

The largest (1-1/2x8) Beal collet chuck holding a 1/2 inch counterbore and pilot (pen mill)
http://www.linuxpuppy.net/soys/DSCN0546.JPG

Chucks chucks and more chucks
http://www.linuxpuppy.net/soys/DSCN0555.JPG

Some supplies
http://www.linuxpuppy.net/soys/DSCN0533.JPG

Some not-quite-dones:
http://www.linuxpuppy.net/soys/DSCN0537.JPG

Another pic:
http://www.linuxpuppy.net/soys/DSCN0529.JPG
http://www.linuxpuppy.net/soys/DSCN0504.JPG
http://www.linuxpuppy.net/soys/DSCN0503.JPG

VS lathe modified to run ultra-low rpm for ca finishing. Note there is no bandjo and tool rest here. Lathe turns appx 6 - 120 rpm.
Bright light and 8x stereo magnifier (hanging on motor lock) help eliminate scratches in finish. 
http://www.linuxpuppy.net/soys/DSCN0505.JPG

Where I do most of my pens.
http://www.linuxpuppy.net/soys/DSCN0498.JPG

Some essential sanding and sawing stuff:
http://www.linuxpuppy.net/soys/DSCN0539.JPG

One last pic and then back on the mandrel.
http://www.linuxpuppy.net/soys/DSCN0536.JPG

Peace;

Kim


----------



## btboone (Jan 13, 2005)

Very nice shop and equipment Kim.  The metal lathe looks similar to my Jet lathe.  I like your chucks and live centers.  Good stuff.


----------



## BogBean (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Kim,
Great shop. I enjoyed the pictures...Thanks...Chuck B


----------



## tipusnr (Jan 13, 2005)

Thanks for the pictures. I am envious!!


----------



## Fred in NC (Jan 13, 2005)

Nice shop, Kim. Thanks for posting.


----------



## DCBluesman (Jan 13, 2005)

Just beautiful, Kim.  Well-organized.  Clean.  About every tool I could imagine using (and some I can't).  It must be a joy to work in a shop like that.


----------



## Doghouse (Jan 13, 2005)

Nice shop, very clean and unclutterd.  I don't know if I will ever my shop that clean again.


----------



## Tom McMillan (Jan 13, 2005)

Wow Kim---That's an awesome shop!!!  Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## dougle40 (Jan 13, 2005)

Man , I hate people that are soooooo osganized !!!![:I][:I][][]
I spend most of my time looking for things when they're right under my nose (and 3" of turnings) .[][:I][][]


----------



## woodpens (Jan 13, 2005)

Where do you live? I'll be right over! [] You have a very nice looking and nicely equipped shop.


----------



## Scottydont (Jan 13, 2005)

You had to go and show a pic of your Tormek didn't you? That is one of the last implements alond with the Beall chuck that I need. nice setup! Thanks for posting.


----------



## tomwojeck (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by scott m_
> <br />You had to go and show a pic of your Tormek didn't you? That is one of the last implements alond with the Beall chuck that I need. nice setup! Thanks for posting.



Speaking of the Tormek, I'm sure some of the folks here use one.  What do you think?  I fell in lust with one at the Baltimore woodworking show last weekend, and have just put a request to purchasing for one.  Any good testimonials might help speed the process.


----------



## Gregory Huey (Jan 13, 2005)

Very neat shop. I would say by your pic's you are a big fan of Jet tools.


----------



## jwoodwright (Jan 13, 2005)

Very Nice set-up.  [8D]


----------



## C_Ludwigsen (Jan 13, 2005)

Nice shop, Kim.  And with a domain name like "linuxpuppy", you ROCK!!!

Chuck


----------



## J. Fred Muggs (Jan 14, 2005)

Nice shop, Kim.  I noticed in one of the shots that you have the Sorby spiralling tool.  I had to buy one myself (and it ain't cheap!) after I saw what Michael Mocho from New Mexico does on small boxes with it.  So far I've had about 3 total successes with it.  

Let us know your opinion.


----------

